# Change of OGF Ownership



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

To All OGF Members,

The staff of OGF would like to announce a change in ownership of Ohio Game Fishing LLC, which has taken place over the past weekend. 

On behalf of all of us, I can honestly say this was the hardest decision we've had to make in the last 7 years, however in the end we all agreed that it was the right decision for everyone involved, members and staff alike.

We are extremely proud of OGF and the community that we have all built over the years, as well as the relationships and friendships that have been fostered out of what we've all contributed to. With that pride, comes a responsibility to OGF members to provide the best and most reliable resource possible. We came to the realization that the site would flourish even more in the capable hands of new owners, who have the resources and time to devote to the site and its members. As a result, we have been acquired by one of our affiliates, Outside Hub LLC. Their official statement regarding the acquisition is as follows:

_"Hello, we are pleased and excited to announce a change in ownership of Ohio Game Fishing LLC._

_Moving forward Outsidehub LLC will be the new owner and administrator of OGF._

_Whenever a change such as this occurs there are always concerns about changes that might be made to the site, moderators, etc. No such changes are planned. In fact Brandon Smith (Shakedown), will be staying on with an official admin position with the new ownership._

_We wish to make it very clear that there are no major changes in the works for OGF. To the contrary, the desire is to continue moving things forward with minimal change to the end user. No changes to the moderation staff are planned. They are the best at what they do and we intend to keep them on staff for that reason._

_In addition, no changes to the forum software or user experience are planned either. The intent is to only enhance and add additional exciting features for OGF users and never to take away features that are now free and require users to now pay for them._

_We look forward to working with the great Moderating staff that exists on OGF and continuing the tradition the and great events they are so important to the sense of community that is so strong on OGF!"_

As they have stated, Outside Hub are planning to move forward with minimal change, while integrating features and additions to the site that will enhance everyone's experience on OGF. In fact, they have hit the ground running by implementing a new video sharing system, which can be accessed via the photo gallery or by clicking here. They are avid outdoorsmen and women like all of us, and are a perfect fit to take over ownership and help the site grow in the years to come. The site will remain free, events will continue, and We are extremely confident that Outside Hub will do right by OGF and it's members. They have no intention of changing policies or operating procedures, so this change of ownership will be very seamless.

Moving forward, I have agreed to stay on board as an administrator of the site, and Lundy and Big Daddy will remain as administrators for the next few months to help with the transition. Our moderatoring staff are continuing their positions as well.

We thank everyone for their support over the last 7 years, and hope you all are as proud as we are of the resource and community we've all built together. We hope you all continue to support OGF, and welcome Outside Hub and their staff to OGF.

-Brandon


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Interesting. Are these guys a LLC or a corporation based in Southfield MI?

http://www.dbusiness.com/DBusiness/May-June-2009/David-Farbman-amp-Steve-Dooley/

Hope they don't make this site too commercial with popups and all the other revenue enhancing that goes on with a corporation.


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

first ESPN sells BASS and now this? what is the world coming too


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Lewzer said:


> Interesting. Are these guys a LLC or a corporation based in Southfield MI?
> 
> http://www.dbusiness.com/DBusiness/May-June-2009/David-Farbman-amp-Steve-Dooley/
> 
> Hope they don't make this site too commercial with popups and all the other revenue enhancing that goes on with a corporation.


That's what I was thinking. They are also the guys who run the "michigan-sportsman.com" site. I had an issue with these guys a year ago or so, receiving a bunch of spam emails. Unsubscribed with most related sites until they finally went away.

Things should be ok if they don't change the structure of this site too much. The Michigan site seems to be broken up so much that its hard to find related information in one place.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

are the member appreciation days, tournaments and events going to continue on?


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Lewzer said:


> Interesting. Hope they don't make this site too commercial with popups and all the other revenue enhancing that goes on with a corporation.


Money Makes The World Go Round....


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> Hope they don't make this site too commercial with popups and all the other revenue enhancing that goes on with a corporation.


I agree, is this the beginning of the end???? I hope it stays the same, and nothing changes. It would be a shame to loose what we have.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

> Outside Hub is the largest and fastest growing vertical advertising platform online focused on the outdoor enthusiast. Outside Hubs network has hundreds of the most insightful and comprehensive websites reaching millions of users.
> Outside Hub connects advertisers to their audience in a highly targeted and cost effective manner.
> 
> Please contact us so we can bring unrivaled advertising solutions to your brand!


Despite the very genuine italics from OutsideHub, their official stance doesn't seem to be concerned much with the forums as it does with the untapped potential of those outdoorsmen who post to spend money with their advertisers.

If the site becomes a money grab, I'll be disappointed. The thing about OGF that I've always loved is that it wasn't like every other outdoors forum out there. The advertisers were local and often members. 

Congrats to the OGF site owners, but pardon me if I'm less than enthusiastic about the change.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> first ESPN sells BASS and now this? what is the world coming too


ESPN selling BASS will probably be the best thing that ever happened to BASS. ESPN just commercialized that organization too much.

I'm just worried that something will happen to this site by a corporation like what happened to Lowrance by Navico.

Please don't lowrance us new owners of OGF.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

So you sold out to some Michigan boys?

I hope things stay the same...


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I googled them, checked out the site. I'll with hold my opinion in hopes I am wrong.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm a member of an other site I think they own. kawieriders.com. It's not too bad about popups, but I noticed that it is not moderated as well as OGF. Like others I hope the site doesn't change much at all. I like OGF the way it is.... Small town kinda feel.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

If its' the same group that I think it is, then there should not be much if any alarm. Many members here are already members on that other board. In fact, some just might be moderators. Shsssshhhhh. 

Steve is a GREAT guy and has been very cool to deal with. He listens to the membership on the other board often. He will only help to make OGF better.


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Things alway's progress and never stay the same. Better get ready to deal with alot of Ads between posts and like other site's maybe pay to be a member to minimize the ad clutter. hope I'm wrong.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

buckeyeguy said:


> I'm a member of an other site I think they own. kawieriders.com. It's not too bad about popups, but I noticed that it is not moderated as well as OGF. Like others I hope the site doesn't change much at all. I like OGF the way it is.... Small town kinda feel.


Guys, if there is a change to OGF it will be for the good. Video uploads, were still going to have our events and if not better ones.They (OutSide Hub)knows what OGF was built on, and what OGF means to its members. As a member sense day one, I would like to see this site grow more.
As to the moderation, as a mod, the rules of the TOS are not going to change, the mods we have now are not going any where,, this is still going to be a family site, and unlike every other site, the members, you and me, is what built OGF, not some guy behind a keyboard!!! And they want to keep it that way, and so do the staff of OGF!!!!


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I haven't been here as long as some...alot of you. I too have grown to love and cherish what OGF is and am proud to be a member.
Things change and I hope for the better. Remember the days fishing on Erie for eyes was weight forward and casting. Now we troll and pull spoons and RR's and harness. Fishing is still fishing and trollers and drifters still share the lake

Welcome aboard but don't change what works.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

steelheadBob said:


> As to the moderation, as a mod, the rules of the TOS are not going to change, the mods we have now are not going any where,, this is still going to be a family site, and unlike every other site, the members, you and me, is what built OGF, not some guy behind a keyboard!!! And they want to keep it that way, and so do the staff of OGF!!!!


Glad to hear the mods aren't going anywhere. I wasn't trying to knock on the other forum, or the new owners for that matter. Sorry if it came out that way. The real difference that I noticed on the other forum was that they tolerate a lot more swearing and have seen some political and racial stuff that would NEVER fly on OGF. It doesn't bother me, but I really appreciate what our mods have done, making this place the family friendly site it is. 

I hope that the transition goes well and we are all pleased with any new changes that take place.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

As Brandon stated, there shouldn't be much change that you will notice. We all know there will be change, just as there would be if you sold your business to someone else. One thing we wanted to make sure that didn't change was the way we treated our members. They told us that would not happen. I'm sure there will be changes that are not what we expected, but please give them a chance to do what they do best.
The decision was not easy for any of the owners to make, but we think the changes will be nothing but positive.
Feel free to contact Shakedown with any questions you may have, that's what he is here for. I'm also sure any of the original owners will be glad to help as well. I know none of us are going anywhere, we just have a different role now, and that's to be a great member of OGF and to add to what we built for 7 years.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I didn't even know OGF was for sale!!!


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

BigDaddy300 said:


> I didn't even know OGF was for sale!!!


Everything is for $ale, if the price is right!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I hope it doesn't go down the road of a site that alot of us came from. I hope the previous owners understood why OGF was established in the first place and kept this in mind when negotiating the recent sale.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Are we bringing GoFishOhio back?


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Soooo.............how much did it sell for?









AND - more importantly........WHERE'S MY CUT??


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

No JB, that other site isn't "coming back".

The model that makes OGF what it is has two things that I'm sure won't be changing.

1. Great members who contribute positive information

and

2. Great moderators and administrators who strive to be consistent in applying the TOS and managing the website.

As far as events go, you can see in the new owner's statement that they still want to continue them and possibly even expand things. What that means? Who knows, but I don't think anyone would by a business that has a working model and come in and change it to the point it destroys what they just bought. 

I'm looking forward to see the growth of OGF continue. If anyone has any questions, please feel free to contact me and I'll try and get you an answer or point you in the right direction.

[email protected]


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

MM...we wouldn't do you guys like that, or ourselves. We have a lot of blood sweat and tears invested in this place over the last 7 years, so it's extremely important to us that the new owners do right by everyone. We are confident that OSH will uphold those values.

To answer a few other questions, the site will remain FREE, and events will continue. It's all in my original post.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

oh maan.. you mean we have to still deal with Shakedown for a while??


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

What are you doing up at 3:18AM


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

just winding down my day and harassing shakedown for a few... 
ps.. its only 2.22am here..


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Buddy you need to go back to bed and continue dreaming about me


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

buckeyeguy said:


> Glad to hear the mods aren't going anywhere. I wasn't trying to knock on the other forum, or the new owners for that matter. Sorry if it came out that way. The real difference that I noticed on the other forum was that they tolerate a lot more swearing and have seen some political and racial stuff that would NEVER fly on OGF.


Darn, just when I thought I could finally start swearing and launching political blasts. Oh well, I suppose I would have missed all you nice guys anyway.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Any time the term "moving forward" is used so many times there is going to be a big change, especially when they keep repeating no change is intended. I dearly hope this is not the beginning of the end. I do not know what I will do without the OGF community.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

You should never ASSUME if you don't know for sure.We said there would be "some " change, but don't expect that much. You'll just have to wait and see. Funny thing is, I seriously doubt most members would have even noticed any change for a long long time.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> Buddy you need to go back to bed and continue dreaming about me


awww.. ain't that sweet.. but no thanks, i have better looking things to be dreaming about.. 
anyways, it's good to know that you will be here holding the fort while the transfer is happening.. 
long live OGF..


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

DaleM said:


> You should never ASSUME if you don't know for sure.We said there would be "some " change, but don't expect that much. You'll just have to wait and see. Funny thing is, I seriously doubt most members would have even noticed any change for a long long time.


So are you guys "dot.com millionaires" now?  Just kiddin' Dale! I appreciate all the hard work you owners put into this great site!!


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

PapawSmith said:


> Darn, just when I thought I could finally start swearing and launching political blasts. Oh well, I suppose I would have missed all you nice guys anyway.


No one said you couldn't Papaw We just have some of the best moderators on the interwebs keeping that stuff out.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Hope things don't change too much 'round here! In retrospect to my attitude in the past, I realize you fellas run this site very well while under lots of pressure.. Kudos!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

As a former owner of OGF,I feel much more comfortable with the transition with ShakeDown here as an administrator.
OGF is in good hands with Brandon around.
We are all so proud of what a huge success OGF has become.This was a very,very tough decision for all of us.
We all realized that we could not commit the time and energy that OGF requires for years to come. 
As with any kind of change,I am sure there will be some new features that will be loved and others not much,but rest assured OGF will still remain the best outdoor resource in Ohio!
As for me personally, I am looking forward to more free time to interact with my fellow OGFers and fishing with many of you!


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

ShakeDown said:


> _Whenever a change such as this occurs there are always concerns about changes that might be made to the site, moderators, etc. No such changes are planned. In fact Brandon Smith (Shakedown), will be staying on with an official admin position with the new ownership._





ShakeDown said:


> _*We look forward to working with the great Moderating staff that exists on OGF and continuing the tradition* the and great events they are so important to the sense of community that is so strong on OGF!"_


Should have read over it again before making my first post. Sorry...


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

SO..... Is Hawg Fest coming back?


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Now that's funny, "dot.com millionaires". Does that mean beef franks rather than hot dogs at the crappie fest?

Seriously, congrats on the hard work. I know that it could not have been an easy decision. But all hobbys and hard work tend to be noticed by others. I know that I will continue to enjoy trolling the waters of OGF and hope that all the friends that I have made over the years continue to post the good, the bad, and the ugly. Thanks to the "old" owners for growing this baby into a walking child!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks KMB

Boatnut- if we did, a few of us didn't get the check
If we figured all the hours we put into the site we'd owe someone.
Anyway- thanks to all our members for helping us build the site. I'll be doing all I can to see it continue to grow. I'll also be out now just relaxing and fishing for a change at the outings and events.
As for the Crappie tournment having beef hot dogs, maybe now we can have brats and Beer!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Will the gun for sale policy change??/ to allow for hand gun and ar 15, ak47,sks...sales...... the ones banned by the past owners?? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

ironman172 said:


> Will the gun for sale policy change??/ to allow for hand gun and ar 15, ak47,sks...sales...... the ones banned by the past owners??
> Thanks in advance


Uh, that one might(I am unsure really) change for the worse. The "other" site does not allow any gun sales at all. Not sure if that policy will be carried over to this forum board or not.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I was kinda hoping that "Rick" CATKING had bought the site.....I am sure he would make the place even better...But I hope for the best.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

flathunter said:


> I was kinda hoping that "Rick" CATKING had bought the site.....I am sure he would make the place even better...But I hope for the best.


What dream did you say that was?
Ironman, don't bet your pay check on either one of those.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

DaleM said:


> What dream did you say that was?
> Ironman, don't bet your pay check on either one of those.


I'm not a betting man, I work to hard for my money....I was just curious is all....I am all gunned out now.....but you never know when I might needs to sell a few


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Congratulations to all that built this site and made it what it is, you deserve whatever they paid. It is the best fishing site I have visited, bar none.

Looking a little at the primary business of the puchasing company, I suspect they may be looking to do a little data mining which may involve you providing more info to remain a member. You may also see pop ups, ads between post and video ads prior to playing your target video. I would hope their execs would be smart enough to leave basic content alone... There is a reason we all come to this site, changing those things would not be conducive to maintaining/growing hits. Pretty simple formula: More hits = more advertising $$$.

I am cautiously optimistic about possible changes but am not a big fan of data mining so I can get more spam. Hope they stay true to the original!


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Congrats on the sale guys, I've gleaned a lot of helpful information here, and hope for more in the future......so.........now...............CAN GEORGE COME BACK?:Banane09::Banane09::Banane09:


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well guys all I can think of is thanks for all your hard work. I know how much work goes into this site behind the scene. You all can be proud of this site you created and Im sure it took alot to sell it. So Im also sure you put a lot of thought into the new owners. Hope you all stay around! Thank you again.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

DaleM said:


> Welcome to OGF, really a nice statement for your first post.
> If you read many many of the post you'll see that OGF does much more than you realize to help with conservation, I guess you miss that the State of Ohio also has a place to post just such topics?? Take time to check the site out before you put down what was so well built, by people that were nothing less than 100% for just such a thing. They can't put everything everyone want in the statement. Do your part to help out, that would go a long long way. We, already have several members that do just that. My thanks go to each of them.


*WELL SAID DALE!* 

Thanks to all the Staff for their contributions through the years. See Ya around.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Viper, shortdrift--

Thanks so much for the message. It's members like you and the 1000's of others that made the decission so hard. Much more than most of you will ever know.
As you see Viper, we aren't going anywhere my friend., except fishing and hunting a little more

Ron- I want to get with you and make that fishing trip we've been talking about. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## chardhead (Jul 8, 2009)

I got a spam e-mail asking if I wanted to fish in Michigan a couple of days ago. Any one else get this? Just wondering.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Congrats on the sale, and I look foward to seeing the positive growth of OGF! Thanks to the pass owners and mods, couldn't have done it without you.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Well when i first read this i didn't know what to think..SOLD they can't do that...lol..as my wife says this is my facebook.  

I'm sure you all made a tuff and wise decision before parting ways. As you said you will all be around......with less headaches now..

Hopefully the site maintains that family feel to it....

I too would like to THANK ALL the owners , mods and the women behind them who make this site go. I catch enough crap from being on here to much. Don't even want to think how much you all have caught over the years.

Speaking of I better go..Its my Birthday and Anniversary ..I got to go buy a card...Wifes due home at 8:00 


.


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

mirrocraft mike said:


> Speaking of I better go..Its my Birthday and Anniversary ..I got to go buy a card...Wifes due home at 8:00 .


 I would've waited at least another 4-5 minutes.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

chardhead said:


> I got a spam e-mail asking if I wanted to fish in Michigan a couple of days ago. Any one else get this? Just wondering.


That was not spam but instead a privileged invitation to some of the finest outdoor resources and fisheries in the nation. You should consider yourself fortunate and investigate that offer further. Had they invited you to Michigan for something like, oh say, football....now that would have been spam.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

OUTSIDE HUB.... CAN WE GET A PHOTOGRAPHY FORUM PLZ...... other than that.... nothing else better change.... what made this site great is that it was an individual in a sea of conglomerates......i work at walmart and i can tell you the best stuff in the world comes from mom and pop stores....you'll regret drastic changes... the quality in this site is in its members... force them out of the equation with annoying popups and crap like that and ya might as well just close the site all together... we dont come here for the pop ups and sales that yer sponsers have... we come here for the fishing tips and friendship... NOTHING MORE... and speaking of sponsers... all local guys... all good people... again the mom and pop equation.......


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

As an existing member of Michigan Sportsman,if this site follows some of the things they do,and allow on that site,I see this site getting better and better.I may be alone here,but I enjoy visiting the political forum they offer from time to time.At times,there may be an outdoors related political issue that I would like to debate on,without getting locked out.As far as the swearing goes,I've never really read much of that,but they are more tolerant of the few that do tend to use colorful language.I'm on both sites equally,and I enjoy visiting each one daily,I love the move.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Congratulations on the sale. I hope you've done the right thing. I do however feel sort of slighted in that none of the members were offered a chance to buy it. It could have even been done with some sort of shareholder agreement. 

What are the reasons that hanguns and "black" rifles are not allowed in the marketplace? I mean, this is a fishing site first, but you do have a hunting section. Some people do hunt with these types of guns. I've never bought or sold a gun in the marketplace, and I've tolerated the current rules, but if the new owners ban them entirely in the marketplace, I'll be gone. It's just principle.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

chardhead said:


> I got a spam e-mail asking if I wanted to fish in Michigan a couple of days ago. Any one else get this? Just wondering.


I received that email as well. Not spam. It came from the Michigan DNR. You probably received it since you either have or had purchased a Michigan fishing or hunting license.


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Harbor Hunter said:


> As an existing member of Michigan Sportsman,if this site follows some of the things they do,and allow on that site,I see this site getting better and better.I may be alone here,but I enjoy visiting the political forum they offer from time to time.At times,there may be an outdoors related political issue that I would like to debate on,without getting locked out.As far as the swearing goes,I've never really read much of that,but they are more tolerant of the few that do tend to use colorful language.I'm on both sites equally,and I enjoy visiting each one daily,I love the move.


No, you're not alone at all and to be honest that was the one thing that I didn't and don't like about OGF. Politics is a big part of our daily lives like it or not, and to not be able to talk about it here, is disappointing. Maybe the new ownership will have a different opinion on the topic. We'll see.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Chrominator said:


> No, you're not alone at all and to be honest that was the one thing that I didn't and don't like about OGF. Politics is a big part of our daily lives like it or not, and to not be able to talk about it here, is disappointing. Maybe the new ownership will have a different opinion on the topic. We'll see.


Sorry you were so disappointed. This place became my refuge from all the political hate slinging of the past 3 years or so. Nothing would push me out the door faster than to see that change here.


Oh yeah, thank you OGF owners for the great ride!!! You guys are the best...and after 7 yrs you definitely earned the right to slow down and smell the nightcrawlers. 
:Banane09:

BTW, whatever happened to Captnroger?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Terry, he resigned early spring. Still talk to him and he's doing well.

I HIGHLY doubt politics will become a free for all


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah.. whrere is captnroger at?


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Net said:


> Sorry you were so disappointed. This place became my refuge from all the political hate slinging of the past 3 years or so. Nothing would push me out the door faster than to see that change here.


I'm sure you are sorry. You have your own opinion, I also have mine. I did and still do respect the site's rules no matter the owners, but that doesn't mean I have to agree with it, even if I did check the "I agree" box. I only need to follow the rules. If, there was a political forum on here, the only way it would effect you (or anyone else that don't care about politics) is by choice, your choice. Don't read it, it's as simple as that. The world doesn't revolve round member Net. Why couldn't members talk about important topics that involve politics just like we talk about all the rest. The site does have moderators and if need be I'm sure they could get a few more.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I am a moderator on the Ohiosportsman site. That site does carry a high tolerance level for politics and debate. We do lock and delete threads if the discussion does not remain civil or it gets to out of hand. Also, members have been banned for abusive behavior. I can assure you, it is far easier to moderate with a simple 0 tolerance policy than it is to moderate with a.............grey area, hazy policy. 

The other board began with a stern no-nonsense moderator and nearly drove most of the membership away. After much discussion, it was determined that the main body of membership for that board wanted a "little" freedom to express themselves. That is a big part of why that board is moderated in that manner. It's not easy, and we make mistakes on occasion. However, it is a great site with a great membership base(many are members here to). 

I do not expect things to change here. In fact, I hope they do not. I am just pointing out that there are options available for everyone.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thank-you everyone for your congratulations and well-wishes! 
We all appreciate them very much!

Thank-you for standing by us, and supporting us as we felt our way along in building what has become the biggest and best family-oriented, multi-species fishing website for Ohio.

When you look at what OGF is today, its impossible to guess at what it has cost those of us(and our wives) who built it. 
And of course even more so, I couldn't begin to tell you of all the ways I've been blessed for having been a part of that process!

mirrorcraft mike got hold of part of it with-



> I too would like to THANK ALL the owners , mods and the *women behind them* who make this site go. I catch enough crap from being on here to much. Don't even want to think how much you all have caught over the years.


A special thank-you here to my wife- You're the best! Thank-you Babe for all you've given to help OGF these last seven years.]

Many of you met her as you bought OGF merchandise at our events. Often she manned the table by herself so I could mingle, talk, and get to know alot of you great members that make up OGF.

All of us original owners love OGF and selling it was only done because we have come to a place in time when in order for OGF to grow more, and better; we felt other's with more funds and new energy are needed. 

It was a big struggle for me to accept the truth of this, but I eventually had to, being honest with myself.

As has been said, it is our honest belief that the new owners will carry on where we are leaving off.

We don't feel like we are "dumping" OGF, but rather handing OGF over to someone who cares about seeing OGF continue to succeed and prosper.

And believe me when I say it wasn't to become dotcom millionaires. For me, any money had nothing to do with my choice.

I will be here, and maybe even have time to post more often. 

I also look forward to fishing more, and hopefully with some of you.  :B

Thanks for letting me vent a little, I've heard its good for the soul.  
A seven year habit hasn't been easy to kick cold turkey...  

.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

yea ,and i want to say thanks too.to all that made this site so sweet. it was always a pleasure to read everything on the posts.you are a great bunch of guys and you always will be in my book. good luck and good fishing to you all. thanks to the women too who put up with all our crap!!! lol husk


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

This site has been run by a great group of guys since its inception. Any change to the way this site is run (moderated) and I (along with a lot of other people) are out.

Worst news I've received in a long time.

"Outsidehub.com is an _independent advertising network_ which is not associated with Outside Magazine or its publisher Mariah Media, Inc" 

'Nuff Said


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

And thanks to everyone who worked so hard to make this site what it is today (one of the greatest on the net). Its really, really hard to see it change hands. Just reminds me to much of Big Bear's fate: Great locally owned business overtaken by an outside corporate entity..Then run straight into the ground. Somehow I doubt "we" will let that happen .


----------



## CMG_Chelsea (Jul 30, 2010)

I've been reading this thread for almost a day now and feel that I need to comment.


There will be no changes to forums such as adding a politics forum. There is a fine balance here which will not be upset.
There won't be changes to the moderating staff or their style
There won't be pop up ads
The site will remain free as it always has been. The history of GFO is well known
There will be ongoing enhancements such as the video page which was just added, new social media integrations (keeping in mind that forums were truly the first social media)
We will bring enhanced features when it makes sense (such as automatic embedding of videos in forums), content distribution (spreading the content from you folks on the forums to a wider audience), tighter integration with mobile (we realize how many are reading forums like this on their cell phone on a lake)


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Chrominator said:


> I'm sure you are sorry. You have your own opinion, I also have mine. I did and still do respect the site's rules no matter the owners, but that doesn't mean I have to agree with it, even if I did check the "I agree" box. I only need to follow the rules. If, there was a political forum on here, the only way it would effect you (or anyone else that don't care about politics) is by choice, your choice. Don't read it, it's as simple as that. The world doesn't revolve round member Net. Why couldn't members talk about important topics that involve politics just like we talk about all the rest. The site does have moderators and if need be I'm sure they could get a few more.


The lack of politics is one of the key reasons OGF was (is) so successful. Politics/Religion divide. There's no way to keep that division confined to one sub-forum. Once politics are allowed on this site people will begin to align with there prospective parties and target those who have different views, bashing will become commonplace amongst all boards and people will start getting banned "left" and "right".

My vote is to keep things the way they are.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

SteveH said:


> I've been reading this thread for almost a day now and feel that I need to comment.
> 
> 
> There will be no changes to forums such as adding a politics forum. There is a fine balance here which will not be upset.
> ...


Thanks Steve, looks like you've done your research. The more we get to know you the better things will be for all parties involved. Welcome aboard and Good luck to you all with your new enterprise


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

BTW are you basically commander in chief?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

congrads on the sale guys. i met several of the former owners over the years and the one thing they all have in common ive always been able to pick up on, is the amount of time it takes to run the site. i say go enjoy some free time now guys. im in and that wont change until i feel like a number instead of a member. lets run with it guys and see what happens before we call abandon ship. thats just my 2 cents


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Chrominator said:


> Everything is for $ale, if the price is right!


Well????????????? There's my wife & my dog. But everything else can go for the right price.

Nik


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Managing all the diverse personalities here at OGF for 7 years must have felt like an extended "tour of duty"... I wouldn't have wished that on anyone!  In all seriousness, I've been very impressed with everything about OGF since it formed after 'the other site'.

It sounds like the transition will be seemless without any huge jaw dropping policy changes - which sounds great.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I think too much is possibly being made of this ownership transfer.

Many of you have been around since day one of OGF. You remember the days of GFO and the successes and miserable failures in its last days.

OGF grew from former members of GFO. A group of guys that shared a common passion for fishing, hunting and the outdoors. The ownership group was much larger at the onset than it eventually ended up being with the final 8 owners. When it came time to pull cash out of the pockets of each involved and to start getting down to the hard work of growing this site many were not as committed and withdrew from the group. The rest of us got to work to try and build a platform that would provide a resource for outdoorsman that share our same passions to discuss, share , learn and meet.

I know that I have made many friendships over the years that I would have never made without OGF providing that opportunity. I would have never met so many of the guys that I fish with on a regular basis. The list is a long one and I am very appreciative of the opportunity that was provided in the past and the continued opportunities into the future. I know for sure that many of you have made friends here also that you would have never had the opportunity to get to know in your lives 

This was much more of a hobby to us than a business. We all have real jobs to pay our real life bills and support our families, just like all of you do. The business side just needed to be developed to a point that we could cover our operating costs without reaching into our pockets each month. We got to where we could cover our costs, but there was no pot of gold left over, nor was that ever the goal. We all kept our day jobs. This sale has not changed any of us financially; no one is retiring or buying a new boat or a villa in France. We all still have our real jobs.

So why did we sell? We had been involved in this daily for 7 years, we had reached a saturation level where growth, enthusiasm, excitement, motivation were not at the levels that they once were. Each owner had his own reasons or life changes that motivated his willingness to sell the site. Mine was easy to indentify yet hard to commit to. I became involved with OGF because of my love of fishing and hunting yet I found myself doing less of both, whether it was my time involvement in day to day operations or working on a larger event like the Hawg Fest , my real job, raising my two granddaughters, a new home. It became difficult, just couldn&#8217;t commit the time needed to do all well, my family and real job have to come first as I'm sure your family would for you.

I have read quite a few posts expressing concerns about the future with the new ownership. No one knows 100% for sure what the future will bring but I know a little better than most of you because I have talked with the new owners. I do not anticipate any changes that will disrupt this site. To the contrary I expect enhancements that will improve the site going forward. The new owners have the time and resources to commit that will allow OGF to continue to grow. They can address problems in a manner that we never could. Anyone remember how long it took us to fix the slow server issues? Those types of situations will not occur going forward.

Some have mentioned guns sales concerns. We were not anti-gun. Many may not remember we were a no gun sales site in the beginning. We expanded gun sales, just had to exclude some. I like black guns, I&#8217;m looking to buy another next week, however as a owner of a fishing website that was a hobby , and not being a lawyer, just an average Joe fisherman I wasn&#8217;t about to open my family up to even the most slight, remote, possibility of liability of any kind. I was and am and always will be 100% pro gun. I don&#8217;t know the new owners position but that was mine. The new owners are all hunters, they all own guns. It is not always about personal beliefs, it is about the best course for the site.

Others have expressed a desire for more politics. We always took the position that this site was intended for fishing, hunting and outdoor activity discussion. Politics discussion can become very passionate. Look at the political environment today and imagine that discussion on this site. Look at some other outdoor sites here in Ohio and see the results of permitting political discussion, it is not good. This is a fishing site. There are plenty of venues to discuss politics; we didn&#8217;t believe this was one of them. I just realized yesterday that I share my birthday with our current President. I have much I would like to say about that however I&#8217;ll find other places to share my strongly held personal views. I don&#8217;t take my bowling ball with me when I&#8217;m playing golf. If I want to bowl I go the bowling alley. 


The decision to sell was not an easy one. OGF and its members became very important to me over the years. I have confidence that Outside Hub, SteveH, along with Shakedowns continued involvement, will continue the traditions of OGF that have contributed to its growth and success. I fully expect OGF to continue to be member focused and enjoy continued success well into the future. Owners don&#8217;t make or break a website, the members do.

Relax, enjoy and have some fun!

Thanks to all of the members that made these last 7 years possible.
See you on the Lake,
Kim


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> BTW are you basically commander in chief?


I am not sure if "Commander in Chief" is the right label but you are on the right track. SteveH is indeed speaking in first person on this as he comes to us from the Outside Hub itself. I don't want to speak too much to his position with them because that is about all I know of it but felt that it would be worthwhile to add that to his comments. As a moderator I have seen a bit of the conversation behind the scenes and can say that Steve has been the only one that I have seen around from the Outside Hub. That in itself suggests to me that there is no hidden agenda at this time with the OGF. The communication behind the scenes (moderator forum) has been business as usual with only a few exceptions.


Fewer people communicating in the forum without some of the owners present.
Discussion about the new video upload forum (which many of you will be totally pumped about and will need to check out).
The addition of Steve to the discussions
Those are the only differences I have encountered. I know there are many skeptics among the group. Change, or even the thought of it, can be disheartening. But I don't think that it is all that difficult for an outsider to see what makes OGF special and I can't think of why anyone would want to disrupt that balance. So I just want to suggest that everyone stay the course. As Dale mentioned it probably would have taken members quite a while to catch on to the change of ownership had Brandon not announced it. To avoid any accusations of shady business I am sure he felt it wise to announce it before folks did catch wind of it.

From a business standpoint I can see why the former owners would entertain an offer. I don't think most on here have any idea what sort of time investment they have here. To have an opportunity to pass this on to others to manage and have some of their own time back had to be a HUGE factor in their decision. I thank them all for their commitment over the years and their investment of both time and money to grow this site from a seedling to what it has become. I wish all of them the best in the years to come. I am sure they will remain every bit as active in the forums as they have been prior and perhaps even more because of less time constraints.

Bottom line is I have seen nothing to suggest that the OGF is going away or changing direction.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

DaleM said:


> Thanks KMB
> 
> Boatnut- if we did, a few of us didn't get the check
> If we figured all the hours we put into the site we'd owe someone.
> ...


Dale,since you're a Gozillionare now,can i have the job of mowing your grass?


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

1 million posts = SOLD! Pretty good timing.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

ak, did you add me on facebook?


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I would like to thank those that made OGF what it is today. I think one of the concerns that many have in this change of ownership is that there is a feeling that OGF is like family. It's hard to hear that the ones that you have come to respect and socialize with may no longer be apart of the family. We have become comfortable with the way things have been run. Change can be scary. It's good to see that so many of you have decided to stay on and continue to contribute to OGF either as mods or just as members. Many of us remember the days at GFO so we are a little nervous about good people like yourselves no longer being in charge. I have been a member of OGF since if not day one then week one. I have enjoyed my membership here and I cant wait to see what OGF will be like in the coming days.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

SteveH said:


> I've been reading this thread for almost a day now and feel that I need to comment.
> 
> 
> [/LIST]


SHHHHH everyone back to work the boss is watching

Welcome aboard Steve. Good luck in the venture.

I would also like to thank all those that started and kept the place going and all those behind them. 

When I first stated on here my wife was always asking what I was doing on the computer for so long looking at sex sites. Now when I sit down she says not fishing again why don't you look at sex sites.

I think Kim said everything well. The only thing I have a problem with is now all the old Owners and Mods will have more time to fish..More boats on the lake JK.

Good luck to the new owners and thanks to the old


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

wanderin_eyes said:


> I think Kim said everything well. The only thing I have a problem with is now all the old Owners and Mods will have more time to fish..More boats on the lake


Doesn't that mean there are going to be more open seat posts for us, the less fortunate


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

jeffmo said:


> Dale,since you're a Gozillionare now,can i have the job of mowing your grass?


Yes you can. I don't pay much but I figure $10.00 for cutting my 1.2 acers of grass is worth it!
Anything to help a fellow Fire Fighter out Buddy.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

buckeyeguy Thats another way to look at it

Dale, Becareful he might cut it 7 times a week.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Proof is in the pudding... we'll see.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

johnboy111711 said:


> ak, did you add me on facebook?


i think i did dude..


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

What's up Dood??
Glad to see your still around and checking in. Hope all is going good for you.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I've been a member of the other OH site SteveH and Outside Hub operate for several years. With that said, I am taking his word at face value regarding how this site will be operated - there is no reason not to. The other site is operated in a very similiar fashion with some of the minor exceptions already identified.

Everything that has been said by the former owners and SteveH himself are exactly what you see on the other site. I agree that this site will only be improved upon utilizing the experience and resources SteveH and Outside Hub bring to the table.

To all the former owners:

I totally understand the situation you each found yourself in. My family has owned and operated a few businesses and it was never easy to let go, even when you logically know it is time. We too dipped into our own pockets at times to keep the business we built and loved afloat. You laid down the groundwork for this site and now should enjoy watching it go to another level in good hands. Congratulations on getting your life back and thanks for making OGF the community it is after GFO fell from grace!!!


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Good luck to all involved in the transition! Wish you the best and a successful future!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

So at ohiosportsman/michigansportsman, you have to pay a fee to hide ads ie: "sponsoring members"... is it going to be the same way here?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Read Steve's post and you'll answer that question. They are not changing anything. Their goal is to make the site even better than it has been by bring new ideas to the plate.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have read most of the post here, and I'm sure this is a move in the right direction but time will tell, with that said,

THANK YOU GUYS!!!! I know how hard it is to run a site like this first hand as I'm the manager of a poker web site..it takes a lot out of you.
Most people here have one true passion in common...FISHING...think about how little time you get to do that now, then factor in the running of a website...one hell of a run to go 7 years!
I have been here sense day one and look forward to the continued growth of OGF!


----------



## chardhead (Jul 8, 2009)

Steel Cranium said:


> I received that email as well. Not spam. It came from the Michigan DNR. You probably received it since you either have or had purchased a Michigan fishing or hunting license.


I am not yet a very good fisherman. But becuse of this site I am learning alot about trolling faster than I would ever have. Thanks to all the posts here at OGF! I did go grouse hunting in Michigan a couple years ago! That is probably the reason I got the e-mail. Sorry!!!!!! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank you OGF staff. Your site and events over the years has been top notch. You all earned a gazillian vacations. Your dedication impacted so many lives. Thanks again and good luck to whatever holds in your future.

I have said this before, this has been the best finds I have ever googled. 

Nothing lasts forever, what an awesome ride this has been.

New guys, welcome!! Looking forward to see what the future holds.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't like change anymore than the next guy.I also have to admit when I first started reading this thread I was apprehensive,but I fully understand the reasoning behind it.I don't think any of us can realize fully the amount of hours.money and dedication all of the previous staff of OGF put forth to make this site what it is today.The decision had to be a very hard one complete with emotions.I have only been here for 4 years but it is a part of my everyday life and like many,if I am near a computer I am on here looking.
Thanks OGF founders for your efforts and making this site what it is today.The very best online fishing site period,bar none.Now enjoy yourselves,go fish and relax,you've earned it!

New Guys Welcome!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Just finished reading all the posts on the sale of the site. This was sure a surprise !! 
I would like to thank all the former owners of OGF for making this site the best outdoors site on the internet, in my opinion. I hope it stays basically the same, which by what SteveH says it will. It must have been a tough decision to let the site go. Lets give the new guys a shot instead of assuming things will change.
I've only met three of the owners and I have the utmost respect for them and the job they have done with OGF. I was a menber of GFO and then a very early member of this site. I cannot tell you the enjoyment and education, some good some bad, that I have gotten from OGF. All I can say is good luck guys and thanks for all that you did for us. 
Oh, by the way, does this mean you can fish with me twice a year now Big Daddy ??....Pete....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

ABSOLUTELY Pete!!!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I can't say I've always been happy with the site, but I am totally appreciative of the job you guys have done. I've learned a lot and have expanded my fishing horizons because of this site. Thank you.

It will be interesting to see how the character of the site changes in the next few weeks/months. 

Good luck!


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

Some of these posts read like it's an obituary, I don't think these guys would sell there "baby" without doing there homework. We've trusted there decisions in the past we should be more than a little willing to trust it now. Just one thing to the new guys "if it ain't broke,don't fix it".


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

i have been a member of other sites longer than i have here, and have seen them undergo personality changes, some good, some really bad. i have seen loss of control on sites where old timers disappeared in disgust. this site has really been consistent since we all came over here. i hope the new ownership does not attempt to change what makes this a good place.

just my 2cents.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

This is a most interesting announcement and discussion to read and think about. So many well deserved compliments directed to those who started this site as well as the moderators and contributors that have made it a truly great sucess. 
Rather than immediately be concerned regarding what might change and/or what needs to be done, why not sit back and give it some time to take place, just like waiting through the day when a bite is slow. 
I'm sure every effort will be made to improve the site for both the members as well as the new owners and I'm also certain that there will be some changes that may not suit all individuals. 
The past seven years have been a darn good ride in spite of a few bumps, so lets all wait and see what lay further down the road.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

You guys put something really special together here, with this site. The environment is conducive to pure positive  angling in every forum. 

Thanks for creating something we can log onto to learn & share our experiences! Its the best place I know of to get local knowledge of your area. I know its had a great impact in educating, promoting, and preserving our OHIO fisheries.

Hopefully the new owners of the site will use this site as a model for others and only add to the OGF's reputation of excellence.

Here's to you guys (Original OGF'ers) and continued success down the road. :Banane35:


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats guys. That's a good gig for you. And a genuine thanks for all of the efforts up to this point.
It will indeed be interesting to see how everything goes. I have no reason to think anything other than positive change.

On a side note, I got a kick out of someone mentioning GoFishOhio. LOL!!! Those were the days.
I probably still have some contact info and could get everyone's favorite GFOer, Flatheadmaniac to pop by if you do.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Bubbagon said:


> On a side note, I got a kick out of someone mentioning GoFishOhio. LOL!!! Those were the days.
> I probably still have some contact info and could get everyone's favorite GFOer, Flatheadmaniac to pop by if you do.


You know I miss ole River Rat a lot these days! Has he married a carp yet?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Mushijobah said:


> You know I miss ole River Rat a lot these days! Has he married a carp yet?


I believe he has.

I usually run into him once or twice a year on a river somewhere. I know a few of my favorite stretches he also likes.
I remember the very first time I met him. I was floating by myself for smallies and I see this dude on the bank fishing. I started to give him some room and then looked over and you could clearly see this dude had a couple thousand dollars worth of rods and reels, fishing for carp. I thought, "Well that HAS to be Flatheadmaniac." It was.
We chatted for a while. Cool guy. VERY intense about his carping. Very. And good at it.
Haven't seen him yet this year, but I probably will.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Good ole' Scott. "St. Croix PWNS Loomis!". Opinionated, but a very nice guy. I haven't seen him in a couple years.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

http://outsidehub.com/ ...Connecting Advertisers and Outdoor Enthusiasts through our network of over 375 sites. 
Advertisments right over the top page from Chevy and Michael Wadell. Advertisments on top, down both sides of the page and in the middle. Click on a article page and the popups begin. But things will be different here.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

my guess is that they have some type of contractual agreement going on with Chevy lol


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Mushijobah said:


> You know I miss ole River Rat a lot these days! Has he married a carp yet?


 Ah yes,good old River Rat and turkeyhunter,a moderator's dream team


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Years ago, when I was heavily into computers (building, overclocking, modding, etc), I was a very active member at Ars Technica. ArsT followed a similar trajectory to OGF< except ArsT blew up HUGE. They were bought by COndi Naste, and of course, everyone was pretty sure the sky was falling.

ArsT did change. The forums changed a bit, there was much more content on the front page. But the forums are still active and continue to be the main draw of the site. Why? Because of the members. OGF won't be self-sufficient unless people visit it. People won't visit it if the forums suck. The forums drive the traffic. So don't worry, I highly doubt that the new owners bought the site with the intention of losing money. If they lose the members, they lose money.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> This is a most interesting announcement and discussion to read and think about. So many well deserved compliments directed to those who started this site as well as the moderators and contributors that have made it a truly great sucess.
> Rather than immediately be concerned regarding what might change and/or what needs to be done, why not sit back and give it some time to take place, just like waiting through the day when a bite is slow.
> I'm sure every effort will be made to improve the site for both the members as well as the new owners and I'm also certain that there will be some changes that may not suit all individuals.
> The past seven years have been a darn good ride in spite of a few bumps, so lets all wait and see what lay further down the road.



yes, like shorty said.
Give it a chance and proper time, like a slow bite.
Sit back, relax and let the boat drift with a sock or 2 out to controll the direction.
Thanks to the former owners for pouring their hearts and unpaid time into this great site.
I have made a lot of friends from this site and the old GFO site, that are still friends and co sportsman.
I am looking forward to making more new friends as time goes on.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

my question is where the new owners, ogf members?


----------

